# Epidural Hemovac Drain... Help!



## Leily911 (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what's the most appropriate code for placement of a hemovac drain?  I have it in my OP reports for shunt placements and also some spine surgeries. I have come up with 62272, but it doesn't seem to fit in my opinion.  any ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## sugargirl (Mar 7, 2010)

*epidural drain*

I think your correct, I use alot in Neurosurgery, we call it a lumbar drain.


----------



## Leily911 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks!*

it's amazing how doctors have so many different ways of saying the same thing! it drives me crazy to code when a doctor has his own way of calling something.  I feel like I have to learn a whole new language so that I can then translate it to common terms in order to code! Thanks for replying to my post.


----------

